# Some video of my blue tiger shrimp



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Some (ok, not so great) video of my blue tiger shrimp


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

wow wow and more wow!


----------



## IllusionaryDreams (Mar 7, 2010)

Those are some nice looking shrimp. May I ask where you got them from?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Got them from Donna. I know she sells on the forums but if you need her website, I might have it somewhere.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice looking shrimp. How large is this tank?


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Also what kind of sand is that? Regular playsand?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

The tank is a 90-P, and the sand is pool filter sand.


----------



## ucdchan (May 9, 2009)

Nice plants. What are the name of those ground plants?


----------



## jon021 (Feb 23, 2010)

wow those are some great looking shrimp


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!

The ground plants - I'm assuming you're talking about the moss? Its fissidens.


----------



## xx123j (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you have that website? I'd like to get some of these guys.


----------

